# Will the IRS accept tax forms attached as PDFs to an e-filed 1040 tax return?



## Heyo (Feb 3, 2018)

Once again I need to file a 5471 for me and another shareholder of my company. We are a Category 2, 3, and 5 filer this year. But for some reason with the software she is using, when she selects the Category 2 box (in addition to the 3 and 5 box) on the 5471, her software won’t let her e-file the return.

*Because of that, she said I have two options:* A) print the return and send it by postal mail or B) e-file the 1040 return and then attach the 5471 form to the e-file as a PDF document. She is recommending that we e-file the 1040 and simply attach the 5471 form as a PDF to the electronic submission because it is faster.

I was just wondering, is it okay to do that? Will the IRS find that acceptable? Or will their systems not pick up the 5471 if it's sent as a PDF attachment with the e-filed 1040? The last thing I want to do is to get a letter from the IRS in the future-along with a draconian $10,000 fine saying the 5471 was not filed.

Any help is really appreciated as I have major anxiety over this issue.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends on what software you're using to file the return. Each software has its own limitations as to what and how you can e-file. That includes the Free File Fillable Forms. And after that, it's a matter of what forms the IRS e-file system can accept. You should check the instructions for the tax software to see if the 5471 is listed as one of the forms you can file using the software.

Actually in checking the Free File Fillable Forms site I see that the 5471 form is NOT included in their list of the form available for e-filing. That may indicate that the form cannot (and will not) be accepted by the IRS system. 

And, in the information about the IRS program it specifically states:


> *Attaching Statements-* If you need to add statements or PDF attachments, you will not be able to use this program to efile your return


It sounds like you'll have to print out your returns and mail them in.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Heyo (Feb 3, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> It depends on what software you're using to file the return. Each software has its own limitations as to what and how you can e-file. That includes the Free File Fillable Forms. And after that, it's a matter of what forms the IRS e-file system can accept. You should check the instructions for the tax software to see if the 5471 is listed as one of the forms you can file using the software.
> 
> Actually in checking the Free File Fillable Forms site I see that the 5471 form is NOT included in their list of the form available for e-filing. That may indicate that the form cannot (and will not) be accepted by the IRS system.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev,

Thank you so much for your reply. But I know she is not using Free File Fillable Forms.
She is using a software program called "Lacerte".

Would the IRS accept a 5471 attached as a PDF using this program?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Lacerte is professional tax preparation software. Generally speaking all professional tax preparers are required to e-file all forms, and a quick glance at the Lacerte website says that 5471 is one of the forms the software can handle.

You may want to contact customer service for Lacerte or one of their user forums for information about the specific problem you're running into.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

